# buzzing sound once switched on before starting engine



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

omieboy said:


> My 2011 Cruze LS makes this buzzing sound once the ignition key is flicked on. It used to go off after a few seconds but it never does now.
> 
> I would like to know exactly where this sound is coming from in the engine bay under the hood since I could not locate it - and also what is causing it.
> 
> I am concerned that it could be the fuel pump which definitely will be unsafe to keep running at all times!Any suggestions?Thanks,omieboy




omieboy,
I understand your concern with the noise that you are hearing. I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealer and have them look into this for you. They are in best position to get this diagnosed for you. Please keep me posted on your progress with your dealer and if you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

